# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Wörterbuch hat versagt

## Erich

... da frage ich doch mal ganz ungeniert Joseph...

Für Selbstvertrauen / Selbstbewusstsein oder eine passende Umschreibung habe ich partout nichts passendes in den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Wörterbüchern gefunden. Mag sein, dass ich nicht in den richtigen Büchern gesucht habe oder aber, dass das mit der thailändischen Mentalität im Zusammenhang steht und man das anders ausdrücken muss, aber wie?

Grund der Frage: meine Frau geht am 29. zum zweiten Versuch A1-Test. Dumm ist sie nicht, faul ist sie nicht. Habe heute mit ihrer Deutschlehrerin telefoniert wegen ein paar Extra-Stunden, die konnte auch überhaupt nicht verstehen, warum sie im ersten Versuch durch die Prüfung gerauscht ist. Aufregung, Stress, Prüfungsangst und eben zuwenig Selbstvertrauen...

----------


## Greenhorn

Selbstvertrauen : khwa:m tua man ton e:ng
Wie man das jetzt in Thai hier rein schreibt, habe ich noch nicht gespannt.
Wenn du mich morgen fragst, muss ich erst wieder in meinem Woerterbuch (Woerterbuch Deutsch-Thai[von Josef Rohrer;495 Bath]) (wie heisst Joseph eigentlich mit Nachnahmen?) nachsehen.

----------


## Mr Mo

@Erich

da ich und meine Gretel am 29. auch in BKK sind werden wir vereint die Daumen drücken auf
das das ganze mal zu einem positiven Ende kommt. Mut machen hilft bestimmt.
Allerdings redet es sich als Aussenstehender immer leicht in solchen Prüfungssituationen.
Ich beneide die Mädels da nicht. 

Trotzdem - Kopf hoch und Good Luck !

Gruß
Mo

----------


## Erich

> Selbstvertrauen : khwa:m tua man ton e:ng
> Wie man das jetzt in Thai hier rein schreibt, habe ich noch nicht gespannt.
> Wenn du mich morgen fragst, muss ich erst wieder in meinem Woerterbuch (Woerterbuch Deutsch-Thai[von Josef Rohrer;495 Bath]) (wie heisst Joseph eigentlich mit Nachnahmen?) nachsehen.


Danke Greenhorn, dann weiß ich, wo ich nächsten Sonntag nachschlagen kann: das dicke Wörterbuch von Rohrer liegt nämlich noch in BKK, ich hab nur das von Veuskens hier...




> @Erich
> 
> da ich und meine Gretel am 29. auch in BKK sind werden wir vereint die Daumen drücken auf
> das das ganze mal zu einem positiven Ende kommt.


Danke Mo. Diesmal geht Frauchen alleine in die Prüfung - ich warte zusammen mit Angst und Aufregung vor dem Goethe-Institut bis sie wieder rauskommt  ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> ich hab nur das von Veuskens hier...


Das von Michael Veuskens ist schon total abgenutzt. Aber das gute alte "Panzer-Klebeband" haelt doch noch alles sicher zusammen.
Einfach gut finde ich die dreifache Nachschlagemoeglichkeit.

----------


## Erich

> Zitat von Erich
> 
>  ich hab nur das von Veuskens hier...
> 
> 
> Das von Michael Veuskens ist schon total abgenutzt. Aber das gute alte "Panzer-Klebeband" haelt doch noch alles sicher zusammen.
> Einfach gut finde ich die dreifache Nachschlagemoeglichkeit.


Jo, das finde ich auch recht gut, wenn mal ein Wort fehlt. Wir haben zwei davon und wenn's am Telefon mal partout nicht klappt, ein neues Wort in der jeweils anderen Sprache verständlich auszusprechen, wird Seitenzahl und Stelle auf der Seite durchgesagt. Ist zwar nicht die schnellste Methode, funktioniert aber einwandfrei und es gibt keine Missverständnisse.

----------

Jipt es denn ein tragbares Wörterbuch zur Empfehlung, von PONS und Co ?

----------


## Erich

> Jipt es denn ein tragbares Wörterbuch zur Empfehlung, von PONS und Co ?


Für den Alltagsgebrauch finde ich das von Veuskens am besten:

http://www.amazon.de/Deutsch-Thai-La...1721988&sr=8-1

----------

Jutter Tipp, selber gekauft !?

----------


## Erich

> Jutter Tipp, selber gekauft !?


Habs schonmal irgendwo anders geschrieben: wir haben sogar zwei davon, jeder seins, wenns mal am Telefon mit einem Wort (speziell mit der richtigen und verständlichen Aussprache bei mir in Sachen Thai  ::  ) hapert, wird Seitenzahl und Stelle durchgesagt.
Haben wir allerdings in Th gekauft, war billiger als hier.

----------


## Didi-K

Den Veuskens haben wir auch, der ist in den meisten Fällen ausreichend. Allerdings sind da natürlich nur die wichtigsten Vokabeln drin. Deshalb suche ich auch ein Wörterbuch mit mehr Schlagwörtern,  denn manchmal fehlen uns doch die Worte ...   ::   (es muss ja nicht die Sortierung nach der Lautschrift mit bei sein). Gibt´s da gute Empfehlungen bzw. Erfahrungen?

Gruß Didi und Hong

----------


## Erich

Auf Josef Rohrer wurde schonmal hingewiesen. ich hab jetzt hier das deutsch-thai-Exemplar. Wieviel Stichworte drinstehen, find ich grad nicht, hat aber beim Format A5 und einer Dicke von fast 5cm knapp 1200 Seiten und da stand bisher so ziemlich alles drin. Nur mit der Umschrift darin komm ich noch nicht klar, das ist bei Veuskens leichter.

ISBN 974-87079-5-4 (in Th gekauft, überleg gerade, was es da gekostet hat, fällt mir aber nicht ein)

Deutschland ISBN 3-89687-321-0

----------

> ...in Th gekauft, überleg gerade, was es da gekostet hat, fällt mir aber nicht ein..


So um die 500 Baht.

----------


## Greenhorn

> Auf Josef Rohrer wurde schonmal hingewiesen. ich hab jetzt hier das deutsch-thai-Exemplar. Wieviel Stichworte drinstehen, find ich grad nicht, hat aber beim Format A5 und einer Dicke von fast 5cm knapp 1200 Seiten und da stand bisher so ziemlich alles drin. Nur mit der Umschrift darin komm ich noch nicht klar, das ist bei Veuskens leichter.
> 
> ISBN 974-87079-5-4 (in Th gekauft, überleg gerade, was es da gekostet hat, fällt mir aber nicht ein)
> 
> Deutschland ISBN 3-89687-321-0


 also habe mal so zufaellig drei seiten aufgeschlagen, im Schnitt waren das 15 Begriffe.
Denke, wenn man jetzt jemand haette, der mathematisch begabt ist, und einen Taschenrechner bedienen koennte, ....
Halt  Erich, hab schon jemand gefunden!
Bei 1122 Seiten sind das ueber 16.000 Begriffe. Die Erhebung ist aber mathematisch nur mit einer Genauigkeit von 77 % untermauert.
@Monta
Trefferquote 99 %. Ladenpreis 495 TB.

Mein' ja nur, jetzt, wo ich wegen dem Erich meine Batterien im Taschenrechner ausgewechselt habe.  ::

----------


## Erich

> Zitat von Erich
> 
> Mein' ja nur, jetzt, wo ich wegen dem Erich meine Batterien im Taschenrechner ausgewechselt habe.


Das tut mir aber leid, ich hätte das ja mit meinem Solarrechner batterielos auch ausrechnen können  ::

----------


## Robert

Auf jedem PC sollte im Startmenü beim Zubehör der Rechner zu finden sein   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

> Auf jedem PC sollte im Startmenü beim Zubehör der Rechner zu finden sein


Klaro, aber wie haet ich das in meinen Joke einbauen sollen?
Mein' ja nur, jetzt, wo ich wegen dem Erich schon den Rechner in meinem Startmenue aktiviert habe
Naja geeeeeht schon, werd mirs wegen.
Ansonsten sitze ich hier im Dunkeln, um die moskittos nicht anzulocken. Das "Licht" vom Monitor wird noch durch das Licht der Kontrollleuchte des Ventilators verstaerkt, reicht aber nicht fuer diesen neumodischen Solarkram aus.

----------


## Erich

> Zitat von Robert
> 
> Auf jedem PC sollte im Startmenü beim Zubehör der Rechner zu finden sein  
> 
> 
> Klaro, aber wie haet ich das in meinen Joke einbauen sollen?
> Mein' ja nur, jetzt, wo ich wegen dem Erich schon den Rechner in meinem Startmenue aktiviert habe
> Naja geeeeeht schon, werd mirs wegen.
> Ansonsten sitze ich hier im Dunkeln, um die moskittos nicht anzulocken. Das "Licht" vom Monitor wird noch durch das Licht der Kontrollleuchte des Ventilators verstaerkt, reicht aber nicht fuer diesen neumodischen Solarkram aus.


Greenhorn, Robert sein Humor ist schwer zu verstehen (er gibt sich ja alle Mühe, denk ich) - am besten beim Lesen ein Bier dazu trinken, dann ist es nicht so trocken  ::

----------

